# Does anyone still play Dungeon siege 1



## humanoid13

i can't find anyone who still does:4-dontkno and i loved that game but multiplayer on my own is boring:sigh: does anyone want to play it with me:wave:?


----------



## pharoah

i have that game i may have to reinstall it sometime soon,and strike up a game wit ya.


----------



## humanoid13

well if you ever get to installing it my email is 

give me a buzz


----------



## pharoah

i copied that to a text document.then i deleted the email addy from the post so you wont get spammed to death lol.


----------



## Xaitan

Wow....i can't believe i just spent 10 minutes registering to this forum just to say that i have that game  but i never installed it or played it so can i tag along with you guys? Please reply with details on how i can contact you guys ingame thanks. As this post in kind of old im geussing there will be a small chance you guys still play it but just incase.


----------



## humanoid13

i still play and i would love to play with you did you say you never played
this is a very fun game
make sure you have dungean siege one
and the email me


----------



## Xaitan

Ive added you but you either havent come online yet or you havent accepted it, please tell me how i can play online with you guys. At the moment im playing single player campaign because i have no idea where to go to get the multiplayer game....


----------



## Xaitan

-_- come onnnn i want to play this game online, do i need to patch it to the latest version? and how do i actualy play online? Wow that sucks just found out that GameZone had been shut down or something and you can play online using it anymore? so how the hell can we play together?


----------



## humanoid13

my understanding is that to play online we have to know eachothers ip adresses


----------



## humanoid13

i dont understand why they continuosly take out my email

it is:
(my user name here at techsupportforums)(at)(hotmail)(dot)(com)


----------



## Xaitan

-_- i know your email :upset: you just havent accepted me yet or your not online because ive added u and ur on my list but your not online.


----------



## humanoid13

ihave received no email from anyone and i dont have to add you to get your email
i posted my email not just for you but all those who would like to come play ds with me
i am online almost 24-7


----------



## Jack.Sparrow

I think Xaitan means he added you to his MSN contact list :smile:


----------



## humanoid13

if that is the case i do not have msn messenger so just email me a random email so i can get you in my contacts list and we can communicate more easily


----------



## Cellus

Ahh Dungeon Siege. I remember playing that at a couple LAN games with a few friends of mine.

Unfortunately it is an absolute PITA to get to work properly over LAN, continually failing to show people in LAN lobbies because it has some sort of schizophrenic episode trying to figure out what to do if you have more than one network interface:

DS1: "Okay, the user wants to play a LAN ga-oh wait, hold on... wait a minute there's three network interfaces. OMG which one do I use?!?" 
**runs in small circles**
Me: "Oh dear God, use the interface that's actually connected."
DS1: Oh hey look, a wireless connection-
Me: "-nonono, waitwait! It's not even on!"
DS1: **runs into wall**
Me: "The ethernet connection. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD USE THE ETHERNET CONNECTION!"
DS1: **runs into wall**
Me: ...
DS1: **runs into wall**
Me: "The-"
DS1: **runs into wall**
Me: "-...nevermind."
DS1: **takes a nap**


----------



## humanoid13

hahaha lmao

i guess you read dilbert (not because of your dogbert avatar but because of your sense of humor)

so should i not bother with playing online?

and is it possible to play over the internet without being on the same network?


----------



## matonic

hey im up for a game u can either email me: mathewcherry at mathewcherry dot com
or msg me on this server. ill have my ip ready to host. looking for 4 others that are wanting to basicly exchange phone numbers use some sort o teamspeak line or somthing like that, and just play through the game off and on.  if i can find a few people who wanna just play as a well formulated grupe. either reply msg me or send an email.


----------



## matonic

Hey we just successfully had our first game there were only 2 of us. one figter/ranger, and im a nature mage. could use more people 
We meet up every tuesday at 7:00PM pasific 8:00pm Central 9:00pm mountain, and 10:00pm Easturn times. (There all the same time) if you wanna join, go into game and type in the ip addrss 66.178.137.30. it will take u strait to Matonic's Game. Currantly we are at lvl 5, so ull have to catch up on your own time. u wanna be at least lvl 3 probubly to catch up fast. and im a naturemage and a good 1 2. i can keep an entire grupe alive if im not attacking. Hope to see a few more next time.


----------



## kurupt007

Hey im keen to play ds...but i haven'e been able to find anyone to play online with.. PM me to get my email address.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

There are a lot of people who are posting in this thread and including their email addresses.



humanoid13 said:


> i dont understand why they continuosly take out my email


The reason we do this is that spambots can read your email address from your post, and will leap at the opportunity to spam you. We are trying to help you by removing the address from your post. Also keep in mind that spambots aren't the only ones looking for emails - *real humans are also looking, which means that disguising it with brackets and such wont help*.

If you want to give someone in particular your email, PM them. If you want to give your email to anyone who wants it, _ask them to PM you_.


----------



## kurupt007

humanoid13 said:


> i can't find anyone who still does:4-dontkno and i loved that game but multiplayer on my own is boring:sigh: does anyone want to play it with me:wave:?


ya i will,lol..


----------



## Branderson

I love dungeon siege and i have been wanting to give the online a try, but no one is ever on, here is my IP address(i am on alot) 192.168.1.100 get on as soon as u can


----------



## subzero22

Hey all I've been looking everyone for someone to play dungeon siege with. If anyone still playes pm me for my contact info.


----------



## dungeon siege 1

i love dungeon siege 1 and i would like to play it with someone

IP 192.168.1.112

post on the forum and if i can get like 2-5 people to join ill make a game and we can start ;P


----------



## Indoril Nerevar

I just thought I would point out to everyone that IP addresses in the range 192.168.x.x are _private_ IP's - that is, your IP on your home network. The IP you use to connect to the Internet is completely different.

Go here to find your Internet IP address. (Shown at top of page.)


----------



## humanoid13

well this "private ip address" is the only way this game will work over the internet since they shut down the battle.net equivalent (zone.match i think)
me and one of the other members have already connected using our "personal ip address" anyway


----------



## singy

i still play it. Anyone who wants to start a multiplayer campaign just reply to this post and i will send you details


----------



## Morlend

singy said:


> i still play it. Anyone who wants to start a multiplayer campaign just reply to this post and i will send you details


i do


----------



## humanoid13

what version do you have? (i.e. legends of arrana, any mods...)


----------



## elf

humanoid13 said:


> well this "private ip address" is the only way this game will work over the internet since they shut down the battle.net equivalent (zone.match i think)
> me and one of the other members have already connected using our "personal ip address" anyway


He meant your Private IP Address vs. your Public IP Address.

Other members connected using a PUBLIC IP address like 66.178.xxx.xxx _NOT_ 192.168.xxx.xxx

The difference is, only computers connected to your personal router can see you based on your local IP address. In order for someone outside of your LAN to connect to your game, they will need a public IP Address.


----------



## humanoid13

ohhh.... really?
when i connected to him i needed a 192.XXX.XXX.X number


----------



## Morlend

humanoid13 said:


> what version do you have? (i.e. legends of arrana, any mods...)


i just started back playing and have ver 1.2 of DungenSiege. i dont know what good mods are out there. i dont know what Legends of Arrana is?


----------



## Sidgunner

Hey I just joined this forum for this thread, me and my friend got into the mood for this today, but sadly we can't seem to find each others IP when we search for a game, any one know what the problem might be, and if any one is up for a game let me know.


----------



## innespaintball3

*i guess i am the only one that plays*

:heartlovenow o well god i love this game lol


----------



## innespaintball3

o ya any one idc who but hit me up so we can play
PM me for my email.


----------



## humanoid13

i got a new computer but i could easily install the game and start over (i did back up old files)
me and matonic got on once and never did it again (he bought wow)
i would be willing to rerereinstall it if i can get someone interested in playing longer than one time


----------



## kingnick

I've been playing this a bit recently, good fun but gets lonely.


----------



## humanoid13

yah this game was a diablo rival in its prime but it just got dropped when the "sequel" came out (they don' even have the battle.net equivelent anymore)
this game IS alot better with more than one person
i always played through the single player campain and then loaded my file to multiplayer campain just for the heck of it but got extremely bored collecting the stones for the one time i could


----------



## LeMasters

humanoid13 said:


> yah this game was a diablo rival in its prime but it just got dropped when the "sequel" came out (they don' even have the battle.net equivelent anymore)
> this game IS alot better with more than one person
> i always played through the single player campain and then loaded my file to multiplayer campain just for the heck of it but got extremely bored collecting the stones for the one time i could


I'd Be interested in playing with you if you still do, I just recently had the urge to play the game and just found out that they no longer have the zonematch anymore  so i wouldn't mind playing a couple maps online or so.

Btw got any screens of your character just to see what levels+Gear he has?

~LM 

PS:Hit me up in PM if you want to discuss further


----------



## kriz_krkn3

me and a friend have just started to play ds again. it is one of the best games ever made. we would like to join in if anyone wants to play online


----------



## bloodtemp

i would play but how do u get to play online how do u get a password


----------



## bloodtemp

so how do u get the passwords and stuff like that to play online


----------



## HungSohLo

ill make a new char and play with you guys, pm me. (god i made an account just to reply)


----------



## WolfGuardian91

If theres anyone out there who runs a multiplayer game on Dungeon Seige pm me the IP. i love playing DS but gets boring on single player .. and just so u know i play ALOT roughly 5h a day minimum

if no one has a game thats semi new i can make a new one but my conections not that reliable

ive been hunting for some ppl to play DS LOA (Dungeon Siege Legends Of Aranna) online for the last month but cant find any if theres anyone who sees this Pm me pls


----------



## chrisbuc09

I wanna play PM me and ill play some dungeon siege with you ^_^


----------



## Ryan256

i dont know if you guys are still interested in playing dungeon siege, but me and a friend are just starting to play, (hes new, i played quite a while back). But were both looking for people to paly with in Mp mode, so if you could Pm me some Ip's and il post mine up soon ray:


----------



## WolfGuardian91

:upset: i am still looking for people to play dungeon seige with i am working on characters and can play both Dungeon seige original and the expansion Legends of Aranna thus far anyone i have goten in contact with has either not responded or have responded saying they want to play a different game 
i check this site for messages everyday so if u want to play some multiplayer pls send me a Pm .. if u are not a registered user send ur email acc name i have both Hotmail and Yahoo:sigh:


----------



## WolfGuardian91

:wave: i have decided that it will be in my best interest to start running a DS 1 (not the expansion LOA) everyday between the hours of 7:00pm - 12:00am
the ISP is 24.156.136.35 it is pasword protected but if u wish to join in pls get in touch with me ... i check this forum and my Private Message Box everyday ( some days im faster than the admins at checking this forum ... not to be rude admins ... but i do XD)ray:


----------



## Ryan256

7pm on what time zone?


----------



## WolfGuardian91

7:00-12:00 EST standard time the times can change but will almost always be between these times


----------



## Ryan256

im in england so GMT, which is 5 hours in front i believe :sigh: so if you could come on anytime sooner it would be fab, or else i will have to play at 1 in the morning :normal:


----------



## WolfGuardian91

todays game has ended


----------



## WolfGuardian91

Todays game shall begin at around 4pm EST standard if u wish to play pls contact me before this time or before 6pm EST standard to aquire the password for this is roughly when the game will end today :tongue:


----------



## nathansizemore

Found this forum. Anyone still playing this?? My friend and I reinstalled and have been playing the heck out of it lately... Looking for more players! Add me to msn nathan_sizemore at hotmail dot com or email me nathansizemore1 at gmail dot com if u want to play! I host a game just about every day.


----------



## WolfGuardian91

Todays game has ended. Get in contact with me for information on tomorows game includeing the isp and password.


----------



## WolfGuardian91

Unless i get some players todays game will be cancelled pls pm me before 3pm EST just so everyone is aware this site is 3 hours behind est standard so 12pm on the sites time


----------



## nathansizemore

Well I typically play LOA and I host due to having a 20meg net connection. If you are interested in playing with my friends and I, just please contact me.


----------



## nathansizemore

On playing now. PM me for ip and other info.


----------



## WolfGuardian91

Nathan ur isp must be foreign cuz there are no games being hosted at ur isp


----------



## blazeunt

I just reinstalled this game. I'd like to play with someone.


----------



## Dittojb

I got this game a while ago but i only just found out that zonematch is down:sigh:. Would love to play with any1, post or pm me an IP and pass plz!


----------



## WolfGuardian91

i run games randomly as of 2008 the isp is 192.168.0.100 check it from time to time or check this forum because i usually post here if im gonna play
(7:00pm Est posted)

stop asking if ppl are playing still and just get in contact with meray:


----------



## FistFullOfPwn

anyone fancy a game just installed it so starting fresh been absolutly ages lol can you import single player chars to a multiplayer game cause i dont wanna waste my time getting over excited and leveling up for nowt lol and oh helps if your from europe if not then im up till silly hours anyways so im always around


----------



## Garix

yo, I am looking to join some people in ds loa, my email is kaynrohtrebor at Ya hoo and my ip is 192.168.1.47


----------

